# I just got my first BFP!



## zilla

I came off the pill on the 5th of February, had a withdrawal bleed on the 8th-12th Feb, then my first proper AF on the 12th of March. 
CD12:EWCM
CD13:EWCM, BD
1DPO:Cramps, Tender Breasts
2DPO:Cramps, Tender Breasts
3DPO:Bloated, Cramps, Tender Breasts
4DPO:Bloated, Cramps, Tender Breasts
5DPO:Bloated, Cramps, Fatigue, Tender Breasts
6DPO:Backache, Bloated, Cramps, Nausea, Tender Breasts
7DPO:Bloated, Constipation, Cramps, Dizziness, Fatigue, Headache, Lump in Throat, Irritability, Nausea, Tender Breasts, Emotional
8DPO:Bloated, Cramps, Fatigue, Lump in Throat, Tender Breasts
9DPO:Bloated, Fatigue, Tender Breasts
10DPO:Backache, Cramps, Bloated, Dizziness, Fatigue, Irritable, Nausea, Tender Breasts, Emotional 
11DPO:Backache, Bloated, Cramps, Dizziness, Fatigue, Gassy, Headache, Irritable, Nausea, Tender Breasts, Emotional
12DPO:Backache, Bloated, Cramps, Fatigue, Irritability, Nausea, Tender Breasts, Emotional
13DPO:Backache, Bloated, Cramps, Fatigue, Headache, Irritability, Nausea, Tender Breasts, Emotional, BFP!

I was going to hold out until 14dpo but I had 11 hours sleep last night and then had to ask my OH to take over driving at lunchtime as I was too tired... so went and bought a FRER.... MASSIVE dark BFP! 
Have only been off the pill for 2 months so it's a nice surprise as I was expecting it to take ages. 

:dust: to everyone!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NewMoonLove

Congrats! Awesome!! I hope to see my BFP tomorrow morning!!


----------



## zilla

NewMoonLove said:


> Congrats! Awesome!! I hope to see my BFP tomorrow morning!!

FXd for you! Xxxx :hugs:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## v2007

Congratulations

:baby:

V xx


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats! xx


----------



## Eve

Congratulations!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## zilla

thank you every one :hugs:


----------



## Torres

Congrats! That's a beautiful line!


----------



## Veganlily

Fabulous dark line! Congrats!!


----------



## zilla

I was really surprised at how dark it was at 13 dpo ... https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/78348064.png/

thanks all though x


----------



## Catlover28

Congrats! h+h 9 months to you :happydance:


----------



## mammaspath

how did you hold out that long?!? congrats! i woulda tested at 7dpo with those symptoms lol!


----------



## zilla

mammaspath said:


> how did you hold out that long?!? congrats! i woulda tested at 7dpo with those symptoms lol!

No idea ! I was convinced that all the signs were from coming off the pill and didn't expect a bfp... Guess I was wrong ! Lol x


----------



## mememiles

Huge congratulations and so quick after coming of pill! :)


----------



## lovehearts

congratulations x


----------



## zilla

thanks everyone :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

Congrats!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations hun!! x


----------



## 2011butterfly

Congrats :) h&h 9 months. And what a lovely dark line :)
I've got that "lump in throat" kinda feeling too!!


----------



## zilla

Good luck !!! Xxxxxxx and thank you :)


----------



## strdstkittenx

congrats!


----------



## Rose1990

Congratulations :) wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months x


----------



## zilla

Thank you <3 good luck hope you get a bfp soon! X


----------

